# P99 Problem, premature slide lock??



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok well I have had this P99 for a awhile now, I am not the original owner but I know him and I know it has not been shot a lot. This specific gun is an older QPQ full size chambered in .40cal. This was my first handgun so selling it is not really or any interest to me. Now for the problem, the I just shot 50 rounds of Blazer Brass 180gr out of it this afternoon and out the 50 rounds I had about 6-8 premature slide lock back. The last time I remember taking the gun to that range I has an issue with the gun (this could have just been me not holding the gun right, and I have not had this happen again..yet) firing two shots pre trigger pull. Right now I am just curious if anyone else on here has had a similar problem with a P99 or maybe even a different gun. Any help would be great before I contact Walther. Speaking of Walther, has anyone ever had to send a gun into Walther for service? If you have, what kind of service did they provide? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

ok well I just did a little more reading and I found some info saying that the followers are the problem, all of mine are orange. Has anyone send any back to Walther?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go check out the Walther forum for more info. http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/

But just call up Walther USA/S&W. They'll hook U up by either just sending U new mags or by sending the new followers.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I have a first gen P99 .40, I also had the same issues with the orange followers over a year and a half ago. I just called them and they sent me 4 of the new blue followers at no charge. They are aware of the problem and should take care of you if you call.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> I have a first gen P99 .40, I also had the same issues with the orange followers over a year and a half ago. I just called them and they sent me 4 of the new blue followers at no charge. They are aware of the problem and should take care of you if you call.


Thank for the info. Walther seems to have good costomer service.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I got my new mags in the mail a week ago and they seem to have fixed my issue. Thanks. NOw I just want to get a p99c 9mm for cc.


----------

